# Who Comes First? Spouse vs. _______________



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2021)

Honest answers please.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 13, 2021)

I always made sure my kids knew that they were more important than our dogs. The reason for that was that once we got a dog, it seemed like my mother liked the dog the most. Of course, I was a child at the time, and didn't realize how much of a Mother Bear my mother could be about her kids.

I also remember worrying that I wouldn't love my daughter as much as my triplet sons, who were 1.5 years old when she was born. I knew I'd love her, so that wasn't the issue. Of course, I love all my children to the moon and back. OTOH, I also worried about how to take care of a girl baby, I was so used to boys. That wasn't at issue either. Thank goodness she didn't care if I dressed her in several different pink outfits a day. My friends got a little crazy with the pink, they were so thrilled I'd had daughter. (My cousin, OTOH, has 5 boys, including triplets.) I made the most horrible comment to her when she bought the baby to my aunt's house. I said something along the lines of "I hope you aren't going to try for a 6th baby, hoping for a girl". I am still embarrassed about that - it just flew out of my mouth, for no good reason.

I used to tell my daughter's boyfriends to remember that we have two sets of triplets in the family, and that I am an attorney. I was hoping the idea of having triplets would scare them away and keep their paws off her. I only liked one of her boyfriends, and at 26 years old, she's had a lot of them. I had good reasons for not liking them. The worst too told her they had been having frequent thoughts of killing her. She didn't tell me that, ever. Her brothers told me. The kids kept it from me because they were afraid I'd commit homicide or call the police. It sure made me angry enough to think about it. My sons took care of it by making sure the guys were history (in my daughter's life).


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 13, 2021)

For me, the answer would be Spouse (Significant Other, as it were)

For my SO, I'm afraid the answer would be Pet (her beloved little Shih Tzu).  And I'm okay with that.

Accordingly, I voted twice.


----------



## charry (Oct 13, 2021)

My spouse , will always come first.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2021)

That was a hard question for me to answer. I love my husband and children very much and family members. I am a firm believer in God and pray to him all the time. I didn't know we had a multiple-choice until after I checked the results.  So I said I refuse to answer.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 13, 2021)

Who Comes First?​
God

Wife

(I don't have a dog)


----------



## Devi (Oct 13, 2021)

Spouse.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2021)

Growth to God before anything.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)

Misa and I are best friends and never married ( 30 years )...kind of a trick question for us.  I voted best friend.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2021)

Very interesting responses to say the least. Most of the SF crew here well knows that a great majority of my threads or post don't require a response but any and all are welcome. Now everybody well knows I luv all you SF goils so this observation is not about you. The reason why I conducted this poll is a reaction to a couple of potential relationships where I laid all the cards of my life on the table so they could make an informed decision based on my honesty and asked for the same in return. It quickly became somewhat obvious that most women refused to reciprocate yet laid some hard and fast no negotiating ground rules about what I was expected to bring to the table "Dinner table"? and that GOD and/or their grown children, their cars, best friends or parakeets came first, was I ever arrested and demanded all my personal information so they can submit it to one of the many internet detective background check companies or to their so called sons, brothers, fathers or ex boyfriends or husbands who are or were cops, you know, "The implied threat and intimidation" thing and had to ask these guys for permission to marry them. Oh yes right away maam, how about dating first. This wasn't even a first date thing. Another interesting oddity that tore it for me was the pictures they sent me first didn't match the faces I saw when we met. A picture of a 55 year old women can't look like the 75 year old women sitting before me. Soapbox away.

Live and learn.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)

Spouse, til death do us part.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 15, 2021)

Well I know God can take care of himself. Spouse is dead. Children have their own lives. That leaves my cats who depend upon me for food and shelter and a good life.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Well I know God can take care of himself. Spouse is dead. Children have their own lives. That leaves my cats who depend upon me for food and shelter and a good life.


I second this although it is my dog and cat who depend on me.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2021)

God and faith first. Children and "grands" next.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

My daughter and my dog, both of whom live with me, come first. My daughter is #1A and my dog is #1B. I think I rambled on without answering the question in my first post.

My sons would come first in an emergency. I have great reasons for that.

My husband (we are separated) comes 2nd, or maybe 4th (there is already a #1B). That is because whenever I suggest anything, he doesn't pay any attention to it. These are not frivolous suggestions -- they are matters of injury, and life or death -- and they are fact-based.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 15, 2021)

If your spouse honors your vows, then your spouse comes first.


----------

